# Is This Omega Constellation F300Hz Tuning Fork Day Date Genuine?



## duncanc (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi,

I am interested in this watch on an auction site found here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OMEGA-CONSTELLATION-DAY-DATE-ELECTRONIC-F-300-HZ-WATCH-/180801309808?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item2a18990c70

I just can't seem to find a day/date model of f300 in this case elsewhere. Is it a case of a complete f300 movement/face etc being placed in a Megasonic case and having a leather strap fitted? As the case definitely looks like a Mega!?! Anyone have any clues on what model it is? Is says on the face Constellation Chronometer under the red omega symbol at 12 o'clock and then Omega Electronic f300Hz in the lower half of the dial. It looks as if it should have originally been fitted with a bracelet rather than a leater strap.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

The Omega database gives a stainless Megasonic for reference 389.0829 so your fears seem well founded.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Its a genuine model.

The f300 and Megasonics shared many cases and subsequently the ref No.

Was available with both bracelet and strap.

Stainless steel, goldplated and solid 18k. Think there may have also been a SS with yellow gold bezel.

K


----------



## duncanc (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for this KeithT. I had done as handelhall had done and checked the omega vintage watch database, but I did know that the db is not a complete reference to every single Omega that has been made. I suppose just a bit of reassurance really. If I'm buying an 70's Omega I want it to be as it was when it hit the market and not something that has been chucked together by someone in the past to make some money. Thanks all.

DC.


----------



## duncanc (Feb 15, 2012)

Would any of you guys know where I may be able to source either a new strap or braclet for one of these? It needs an 18mm strap at the lug, but if the strap were to flow from the edges of each side of the watch then the strap would need to be 24mm wide & nothched to 18mm for the fitmet to the lugs. Is this possible? Other than that I'll need to be looking for the integrated bracelet again 24mm wide with 18mm lug fitment...sounds like I may not have too much joy down either root. Suggestions anyone?

Cheers


----------



## duncanc (Feb 15, 2012)

I've found one! Many thanks.


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

That would be a keen price if it was a Megasonic, but that sort of money for an F300....it would need to be an absolutely tip-top example....and would still be a bit dear really for a generic F300 in my humble opinion.

Interesting case shape nonetheless, good luck if you pursue it.

Rgds,

David.


----------



## duncanc (Feb 15, 2012)

Its been a while, but I did buy a f300 from eBay, but not the one on this link. Found an exact same model for sale and got it for £250. It was on a hideous scrawny black leather woven strap, but otherwise in excellent running order.

It was then my mission to get it back to original as the thin leather strap it came on was def not original. I hunted around on forums and checking out old catalogs at http://www.old-omegas.com/ (many thanks, an excellent site) and found that it should have come on a leather strap which fitted flush at the case end and then tapering down towards the buckle end. Managed to source an original through Cousins (£200, ouch).

Then after another period of time saving up some money it went off to STS. Ever since owing it it has kept perfect time (way more accurate than my Seamaster Auto Chronometer - wavy dial model). So I was just looking for case refurb as a previous owner somewhere down the line had also had a go at polishing the case and polished it circularly around the face rather than from top/bottom. After a few days got an email back from them to say that the crystal wasn't original as it was acrylic (the one fitted was domed at the edges which raised the surface above the crown of the watch). So had them fit the correct crystal and refurb the case.

When it came back I couldn't believe the difference the case polishing made. It is now an outstanding example of a genuine (confirmed by STS) (approx 1972) Omega Constellation Chronometer. I received a letter back with it saying that if I were wanting to replace it in its current condition it would cost approx £1750. So with the original purchase and what I've spent on it to date I am still many quids in!! Though you guys may want to see how she now looks!


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Lovely piece. Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Definitely gloatable. 



Silver Hawk said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## dante (Feb 25, 2016)

DuncanC, just out of curiosity, how much did STS charge for a case refinish, or did they bundle it together with an overhaul?

Thanks!


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow. I thought i was almost alone with this model. I have one too. I had made a special strap for mine. I have the original brown strap to .










There is only one thing with my watch. It's the date ring. It's a little yellow . And the day ring is white.










Maybe it will go for sale? haven't decided yet . I ain't using it that much?


----------

